# Girling 60 vs. DE vs. Wilwood



## Oreganoflow (Mar 25, 2002)

Vehicle: 1998 2.0 4 Door Golf, engine 100% stock
Braking: - 4 lug OEM rear disc conversion, braided lines, Girling 60 dual piston calipers, 11" rotors
Suspension - Corner balanced H&R Ultra Lows, Neuspeed 25/28mm sway bars, Neuspeed front and rear strut bars

I'm not mad at my current braking at all. The car stops pretty damn good, its fun messing with passengers when braking way late. My issue is the brake pad overhang which I knew about before the upgrade. It sits in the back of my mind daily as I have a considerable amount of brake pad wear and need to either replace them or switch to one of the other two options.

The OEM DE calipers (Girling 54's I believe) have one large piston and would allow me to run 11.3 rotors. They're at bit pricey, but at this point - whatever. 

Wilwoods use factory 11" rotors and are dual piston just like my current setup.

My current setup is my current setup and well... yeah.

My question is - which setup would I be better of with, all pro's and con's considered...?


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Honestly, if you're happy with your braking, I'd leave it be. Perhaps get some better pads and slotted rotors to prevent fade, as well as some stainless brake lines, and call it good. Why fix something that isn't really broken?


----------



## Oreganoflow (Mar 25, 2002)

I have stainless braided lines. My issue is the brake pad overhang with the hybrid setup I'm currently running along with the damn squeaking that annoys me daily. 

I have the DE calipers/carriers and pads in my possession already and would only need 11.3" rotors to have a better fitting setup.

But, is one big piston better than two smaller ones?


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm not sure if 1 big is better than 2 small. They're probably equivalent. If the 11.3" rotors will work better, get them with slots or drilled to help them keep cooler.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Girling G60 - boat anchors 
DE great upgrade with good performance and lots of pad options. 
Wilwood forged calipers substantially lighter, easier to change pads, lots of pad options, and fairly cheap. 

I have Wilwoods and love them. However, I run a very high friction pad, that eats rotors and destroys wheels very quickly. There are lower friction pads that are fine for a street car. 

Since the DE would mean going 5 bolt, that would mean some additional costs possibly. 
The Wilwoods would be my choice. 
Wouldnt even consider the G60, they're heavy, and have poor performance.


----------



## killervr6 (Feb 16, 2009)

Oreganoflow said:


> Vehicle: 1998 2.0 4 Door Golf, engine 100% stock
> Braking: - 4 lug OEM rear disc conversion, braided lines, Girling 60 dual piston calipers, 11" rotors
> Suspension - Corner balanced H&R Ultra Lows, Neuspeed 25/28mm sway bars, Neuspeed front and rear strut bars
> 
> ...


i have some de calipers off an 01 jetta vr6 if your interested.


----------

